# would you donate to a good cause



## heckler7 (Dec 3, 2016)

would you donate to azzas and griffs go fund me page for bus fare so the can meet


----------



## charley (Dec 3, 2016)

.. Griff has not been here for more than a minute.....he was always my buddy here, kinda sad..

...yo heck.. somewhat sleepy over here .... NO ????          ...


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## charley (Dec 3, 2016)

... when I'm here alone....


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## charley (Dec 4, 2016)

..This weed is making a monkey out of me !!!


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 4, 2016)

well none of that makes any sense, but i suppose thats what happens when your on crack, i cant believe i own so many minds, anyway enjoy your Christmas and Tranny cawk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 4, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> well none of that makes any sense, but i suppose thats what happens when your on crack, i cant believe i own so many minds, anyway enjoy your Christmas and Tranny cawk


the only minds occupied were yours and griffs, we were all getting tired of every thread getting hijacked and turned into you and griff arguing about the same shit. just saying


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 5, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> the only minds occupied were yours and griffs, we were all getting tired of every thread getting hijacked and turned into you and griff arguing about the same shit. just saying




Yeah thats fucked up, I hate when people do that....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 5, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> Yeah thats fucked up, I hate when people do that....


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


>


----------



## SheriV (Dec 5, 2016)

what the hell is going on in here


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2016)

SheriV said:


> what the hell is going on in here


it was getting lame with the back and forth between azza and griff same BS that has gone on for years, every thread was hijacked and turned into a griff and azza war. I got tired of it and stopped checking in here, I even told Charles to join us at ASF so we could get a break from the lame ass shit. I didnt know griff left, sorry to see him go.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 5, 2016)

as for Griff, don?t let the door hit you on your ass on the way out, look, he took a disliking to me early on, even though this is anything goes, for a few months when i wasn?t here i was mentioned every second day i reckon, i got stuck back into the cunt for a little while then tried to make peace with him, didn?t mention him or talk about him, but he couldn?t or wouldn?t stop, then naming me, the dead mum jokes, my wife etc, he crossed a line that would normally mean you get ya head smashed......i hope he is choking on shit somewhere


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> as for Griff, don?t let the door hit you on your ass on the way out, look, he took a disliking to me early on, even though this is anything goes, for a few months when i wasn?t here i was mentioned every second day i reckon, i got stuck back into the cunt for a little while then tried to make peace with him, didn?t mention him or talk about him, but he couldn?t or wouldn?t stop, then naming me, the dead mum jokes, my wife etc, he crossed a line that would normally mean you get ya head smashed......i hope he is choking on shit somewhere


so were going to move on is what your saying


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> it was getting lame with the back and forth between azza and griff same BS that has gone on for years, every thread was hijacked and turned into a griff and azza war. I got tired of it and stopped checking in here, I even told Charles to join us at ASF so we could get a break from the lame ass shit. I didnt know griff left, sorry to see him go.



.... there is more posting over there, for sure !!!  I'm looking at other bb'ing sites , but haven't liked any yet....


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> as for Griff, don?t let the door hit you on your ass on the way out, look, he took a disliking to me early on, even though this is anything goes, for a few months when i wasn?t here i was mentioned every second day i reckon, i got stuck back into the cunt for a little while then tried to make peace with him, didn?t mention him or talk about him, but he couldn?t or wouldn?t stop, then naming me, the dead mum jokes, my wife etc, he crossed a line that would normally mean you get ya head smashed......i hope he is choking on shit somewhere



... Azza , plz post other shit besides stuff about you & Griff...   everybody knows you, relax, have some fun..     ...


----------



## SheriV (Dec 5, 2016)

charley said:


> .... there is more posting over there, for sure !!!  I'm looking at other bb'ing sites , but haven't liked any yet....



I'm trying to just cut back on the interweb. It isnt working out so far


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I'm trying to just cut back on the interweb. It isnt working out so far





.....  I agree ... at least on the 'sites' that raise my BP so high I get a headache...          ....      ..


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 10, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> so were going to move on is what your saying



i am prepared to move on, i moved on ages ago, its all a big joke


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 10, 2016)

charley said:


> ... Azza , plz post other shit besides stuff about you & Griff...   everybody knows you, relax, have some fun..     ...


 
well get some to stop making threads about us, i don?t give a fuck what he does, I?ve moved on, had done ages ago, let bygones be bygones


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

People! @heckler7 got busted for being a child molester 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy, inbox, me, i need to know your real


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

"you're" 


but you're exempt from my new voting procedure because you're upside down anyway


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2016)

OMG a poll! have not seen one of these in years. lol


----------

